# Notfallplan nach Eisschmelze



## Koi-Uwe (18. Jan. 2009)

Hallo,
heute kam mein Nachbar und erzählt mir er hat eben 3 tote Kois aus dem Teich geholt. Es werden noch mehr sein, aber die Eisdecke ist einfach noch zu dick und man kann nicht durchschauen.

Ich hatte es irgendwo schon einmal angedeutet das, dass passieren wird, sobald das Eis zu tauen beginnt.
Und es kommt wie es kommen musste:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20106

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20080

Sicherlich werden sich noch andere User melden, aber viel größer wird die Dunkelziffer sein.

Den Armen kann man nun nicht mehr helfen, aber den anderen im Teich sicherlich schon noch. Also, was kann man tun, was muss man unternehmen ? 

Mir fallen bei dem Thema ein paar Dinge ein:
- Für Gasaustausch im Teich sorgen, also eine Stelle im Teich Eisfrei halten
- Teich evtl. leicht erwärmen (Heizung, warmes Wasser)

*Wäre schön wenn ihr hier eure Ideen und Erfahrungen postet*

Ich schlage jetzt mal in meinen schlauen Büchern nach was man noch alles tun kann/muss


----------



## koimen (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Notfallplan nach Eisschmelze*

Hallo

Also ich hatte bei den starken LT-Minustemp. als mein Teich ebenfalls die WT in 2.80m' tiefe auf 3° gesunken ist, immer mit heissem Wasser einlaufen reagiert......dann nach ca. 2Stunden ist es auf 4,5° gestiegen.....hatte so einen Wasserwechsel gemacht und meine Panik/Nerven auch wieder etwas beruhigt. Die Koi scheinen keinen Stress zu haben.......kommen sogar zu meiner Hand bzw. Kamera.

Ich denke dies geht aber nicht bei allen Teichen gleich....die Bauweise ist auch entscheidend wie auch ob Teich abgedeckt etc......


----------



## Koimicha (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Notfallplan nach Eisschmelze*

Hallo Uwe
Bin noch sehr neu im Umgang mit Koi aber ich habe schon einiges in den Foren gelesen.
Möglichkeiten gibt es eigentlich keine mehr die du schon angesprochen hast.
Ich kann dir nur sagen da das mein erster Winter ist mit Koi das ich mir eine Warmwasserpumpe über Umluft und zu Sicherheit noch ein Heizkabel 10m kaufen werde.
Dann kommt noch eine Abdeckung aus Doppelstegplatten drauf dann werde ich im kommenden Winter keine Probleme bekommen .
Da ja mein Filter noch nicht fertig ist sind mir die Rohre eingefroren und ich habe die pumpe dann in den Teich ca30cm unter der Wasseroberfläche gehängt und sie hält mir 1 bis2m² auf.
Hoffe das es meinen Koi gut geht den sehen kann ich sie nicht weil sie ganz unten sind und ich noch kein klares Wasser habe

Gruß Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Notfallplan nach Eisschmelze*

Hallo,
mir geht es in erster Linie darum was man im akuten Notfall tun sollte.

Warmes Wasser ist denke ich mal nie ganz falsch, natürlich nicht zu radikal, ich denke wenn man das Teichwasser langsam um 2-3° erhöht, hilft das doch schon einiges, oder ?

Wir hatten ja schon den Fall beim Nachbarn das 2 Kois auf der Seite im Teich lagen, wir haben uns zur Radikalmaßnahme entschieden, nachdem bei den beiden bei langsamer Wassererwärmung keine Besserung zu verzeichnen war, die Kiemen bewegten sich noch 2x/min. Also rein in ein 20° warmes Innenbecken. Nach 10 Minuten schwammen sie wieder richtig herum. Unglaublicherweise paddeln die beiden heute Putzmunter umher


----------



## Clovere (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Notfallplan nach Eisschmelze*

wie es aussieht, habe ich keine Verluste. Hab nur durch die Eisdecke geschaut, die vom Regen durchsichtig wurde. Sah aus, als wenn alle noch unten sich bewegen.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Notfallplan nach Eisschmelze*

..ich laß alle 2 Tage etwa 500-1000l Brunnenwasser zulaufen, hat 9°. den Koi gefällts, und das schmelzen der Eisdecke wir beschleunigt..und, alle Fische fit. hoffe es bleibt so. Gruß Werner


----------



## toschbaer (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Notfallplan nach Eisschmelze*

Hmmmm,
manche Menschen schlafen auf den Rücken und andere auf dem Bauch und wieder andere schlafen auf anderen Menschen 
OK: ganz so ist das bei Koi nicht, aber sie dösen (schlafen, halten Ruhe) manchmal auf der Seite liegend! Sieht komisch aus, aber es ist so! 
Deshalb braucht man sie nicht gleich "wiederzubeleben"! 

Die Wohlfühltemperatur bei Stören liegt so zwischen 10-20°C. Ich schreibe dies wegen des eingefrorenen Störs. Zum Beispiel beim Menschen: wenn er sich verbrannt oder verfroren hat, nimmt er nie warmes oder gar heißes Wasser, sondern eher kaltes. Das gilt so auch für Fische. Propolis kühlt ebenfalls und fördert die Durchblutung.(einreiben)

Ein Punkt den man nicht vergessen sollte, gerade bei Koiteichen, ist der regelmäßige Wasserwechel auch im Winter. (sonst Gammelwasser)
Bei meinem Teichtyp brauche ich das zum Glück nicht zu berücksichtigen, da es automatisch durch die Pumpe im Brunnen geregelt wird.
nicht gesehen: Werner (Mecedesfreund) Danke auch

Ein anderer Punkt, den Kari schon erwähnte,  ist eine Teichheizung!
Diese kommt noch nicht in Betracht bei meinem 35m³+x Gartenteich; denn dort geht es den Fischen gut, soweit ich das beurteilen kann! (nur die Harten kommen in den Garten)
Wobei ich bei dem Umbau des alten Teiches schon eine Heizung mit eingeplant habe, d. h. ich habe den neuen Heizkessel noch ein wenig größer dimensioniert und gleich Abgänge mit installieren lassen. Dort werde ich nach dem Fußbodenheizungspinzip unter dem 8m³ Filter den Teich im Winter bei 5-6°C halten und im Frühjahr auf 14-16°C erwärmen. Ich werde mir mit diesem Projekt noch ein wenig Zeit lassen!  (aber das Ziel nie aus den Augen verlieren)
Na ja!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Notfallplan nach Eisschmelze*

Leider haben meine schlauen Bücher für so einen Fall keine wirkliche Antwort


----------



## Olli.P (19. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Notfallplan nach Eisschmelze*

Hi  ,


beim gedanklichen erstellen des Notfallplans ist mir das Thema: 
Eine "Prise Salz" gehört in jeden Koi-Teich wieder eingefallen...

Allerdings bin ich hierbei wieder hin und her gerissen. 

Denn Salzwasser gefriert ja nicht so schnell.......

Und dann kommt wieder das große Aaaaber:

Was ist mit den Aussagen von den Städten und Gemeinden, man soll/darf kein Salz auf glatte Bürgersteige streuen.....

Denn hier geht es vor allem und die folgende Chemische Reaktion, wodurch dann der Boden weiter Auskühlt und dann eine erneute Eisbildung zur Folge hat......

Passiert denn nun dasselbe auch im Teichwasser.....

Oder gibt es dort diese Chemische Reaktion nicht mehr weil das Salz ja schon gelöst ist 

Wer kann mir das beantworten.....


----------



## mitch (19. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Notfallplan nach Eisschmelze*

hi olaf,

also eine gesättigte salzlösung gefriert bei ca. -21°C, ich denke das wäre etwas zu kalt + zuviel salz für die fische .

ausserdem steigt der salzgehalt im wasser, da das eis nur aus süßwasser besteht ==> auch geringe salzzugaben vermindern zwar das einfrieren aber das wasser kann dann auch mal kälter als 0°C werden  nicht gut für den teich meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Notfallplan nach Eisschmelze*

Ich würde auch sagen das man durch Salz im Wasser die Gefahr nur noch vergrößert. Es friert zwar nicht, kühlt aber, wie Mitch schon sagt, noch weiter ab und man merkt es nicht. Man glaubt ja Wasser gefriert bei 0°.


----------



## Olli.P (19. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Notfallplan nach Eisschmelze*

Hi,

genau deswegen ja meine bedenken........


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Notfallplan nach Eisschmelze*

Der im Anfangsthread erwähnte Nachbar hat eben den 7. Koi aus dem Teich geholt  Und es ist noch kein Ende in Sicht. Dazu kommt noch ein plötzlicher Wasserverlust.


----------



## Conny (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Notfallplan nach Eisschmelze*

Hallo,

der Nachbar von uns hat keine Verluste! Er hat eine Schale (ca. 800l) nur Bitterlinge, keinen nenneswerten Pflanzenbestand und 1 Frosch. Jedes Jahr friert der Teich lange Zeit komplet zu. 
Aber ...
Bitterlinge sind kleine Fische, die __ Frösche verteilen sich in die Umgebung, __ Muscheln halten sich überhaupt nicht in diesem Teich. 
Die Sauerstoff-Theorie ist damit nicht widerlegt.


----------



## Frankia (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Notfallplan nach Eisschmelze*



Mercedesfreund schrieb:


> ..ich laß alle 2 Tage etwa 500-1000l Brunnenwasser zulaufen, hat 9°. den Koi gefällts, und das schmelzen der Eisdecke wir beschleunigt..und, alle Fische fit. hoffe es bleibt so. Gruß Werner



Hallo Werner, wohl dem der einen Brunnen hat........!


----------



## neuteichbesitzer (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Notfallplan nach Eisschmelze*

Ich lese gerade `Wasserverlust´
In meinem Teich fehlt seitdem Eis drauf ist, ne ganze Menge Wasser bestimmt 25-30 cm.
Kann ich einfach "auffüllen"? Meine einzigen beiden Koi`s haben diesen Winter auch nicht überlebt. Sind noch im Eis eingefrohren.Die restlichenGoldfische fangen wieder an zu schwimmen.

Wer weiss Rat??


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Notfallplan nach Eisschmelze*

Ja,
kannst einfach auffüllen (natürlich mit unbeheiztem Wasser).

Aber du solltest dann auch bald die Ursache für den Wasserverlust ermitteln.


----------



## neuteichbesitzer (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Notfallplan nach Eisschmelze*

Was kann denn der Wasserverlust sein?
Durch das Eis vielleicht???
Gruß Peter


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Notfallplan nach Eisschmelze*

Vielleicht hat dir das Eis ein Loch in die Folie gerissen


----------



## neuteichbesitzer (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Notfallplan nach Eisschmelze*

und wie finde ich jenes---falls es ein Loch gibt ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Notfallplan nach Eisschmelze*

Einfach das Wasser abfallen lassen bis es aufhört zu fallen und dann anfangen zu suchen. Kaffeemilch kann dir dabei helfen indem du etwas davon am Rand des Teiches ins Wasser gibst, wenn du Glück hast zeigt es dir die Undichtigkeit.
Hoffentlich nicht bis auf Grund 

Hast du schon die Rohrverbindungen etc. überprüft ?

Schöne wäre es wenn du aber dafür ein eigenes Thema aufmachst.


----------



## neuteichbesitzer (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Notfallplan nach Eisschmelze*

Dankeschön für den Tipp.
Mal sehen was passiert. Kaffeesahne macht dem Wasser nichts??
Melde mich dann wenn geklappt hat( auch wenn nicht)
Gruß Peter


----------

